# Tecumseh Carb Adjustment



## goatah (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks to all who helped me to get my old Wards mower running again. On to another problem. The carburetor on my tecumseh ovxl120 seems to need adjustment. I cannot get the mower to run at idle speed. It runs on high no matter where I set the throttle lever. can someone help out or point me in the right direction.

Thanks


----------



## madmanmoose (Aug 26, 2006)

some tehc carbs have no adjusment on them does yours have adjustment screws.
http://www2.unstable.org:8080/tehcumseh/
you can download the pdf's files for your engine with all the correct settings for your engine.
but try removing the governor spring and starting it if it doesn't run full out you need to reposion your sping or adjust the govenor


----------



## goatah (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes, It does have adjustment screws, and it runs full out. It won't run at Idle speed. Just all out all the time. Thanks for the link. I'll check out the info.


----------

